# Civilians work in military hospitals????



## Anira_09 (11 Apr 2016)

Hi,
Simple question, can my gf ( common-in-law) work like orderly at a military hospital?? She has her diploma and experience of 6 years here in Quebec.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Apr 2016)

There are no longer any military hospitals in Canada.

Most bases have a medical clinic and most of those have civilians employed alongside military personnel in many capacities.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (11 Apr 2016)

I've met many doctors in civil hospitals and clinics that were also CAF Medical Officers.

Those are some of the best docs I've ever had the pleasure of knowing.


----------



## BinRat55 (11 Apr 2016)

Anira_09 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Simple question, can my gf ( common-in-law) work like orderly at a military hospital?? She has her diploma and experience of 6 years here in Quebec.



I am assuming that your GF is a civilian. All civilians should give CHRO a copy of their resume and any applicable certificates if they wish to be employed on a military base in any capacity. That being said, some entities (Maint / Medical / Armoured) will also contract civilian companies (Calian for example) - if your GF wishes to work at the MIR, her best bet is to contact MFRC at whichever base you are on and they could assist with the steps in the hiring process.

Keep in mind - IOT work in the public service, one is up against the Veterans Hiring Act, essentially putting non-military (vets) closer to the bottom of the list in some cases...


----------



## Anira_09 (11 Apr 2016)

Thanks for the answer 
Yes, she is a civilian who has a diploma of health aide care and she will love to continue working in the health department. If she can work at a medical centre from the CF will ne perfect.


----------



## BinRat55 (12 Apr 2016)

We could always use good medical professionals - both military and civilian. Best of luck to her!


----------

